# Mozilla preps Firefox 3.5 for imminent launch



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Mozilla preps Firefox 3.5 for imminent launch.

*Mozilla has confirmed that it will be hosting an official "test day" for Firefox 3.5 on Friday, May 29.*



> ...participants are encouraged to perform "exploratory tests" on a number of newly implemented features, including:
> * Private browsing
> * Video and audio "elements"
> * The W3C Geolocation API
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I am ready!


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

AKAJohnDoe said:


> I am ready!


I downloaded some 3. 5 beta version a few weeks ago and none of my add-ons worked anymore. I gots to have my foxytunes  I use adblock plus, click & clean, cooliris, foxytunes, firebug, IE Tab, No squint and if this new version doesn't support these listed , forget it. I'll stick with 3.0,10


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I uninstalled 3.0.10 the other day; the 3.5 beta is working for me completely.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

jls242424 said:


> I downloaded some 3. 5 beta version a few weeks ago and none of my add-ons worked anymore. I gots to have my foxytunes  I use adblock plus, click & clean, cooliris, foxytunes, firebug, IE Tab, No squint and if this new version doesn't support these listed , forget it. I'll stick with 3.0,10


you just have to give it a little time, the add-ons usually catch up fairly quickly. Personally I'll be waiting to up to 3.5 until adblock plus, no script and gmail manager offer compatible versions (I use foxy tunes too but doing without that for a while won't kill me)


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

DarqueMist said:


> I'll be waiting to up to 3.5 until adblock plus


AdBlock Plus already works with Firefox 2.0 - 3.6a1pre


----------

